# Why the 1 a.m. connection failures?



## Arden (Oct 1, 2003)

Recently, I have noticed a couple things about this site:

1) At precisely 12 midnight, Internet Explorer freezes the computer for several minutes.  After, oh, 8 minutes or so, the computer unfreezes and I can use it again.  And it only happens when I have this site open.

2) Between 1:20 and 1:30 a.m., I repeatedly am receiving connection failures when trying to do anything on this site.  It only lasts a few minutes, but it's a little annoying.

Does anyone know what might be causing these occurrences?  Bad vB perhaps?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 1, 2003)

maybe IE? i've never seen that happen nor 1 am nor in other hours .. but I don't use IE either.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *1) At precisely 12 midnight, Internet Explorer freezes the computer for several minutes.  After, oh, 8 minutes or so, the computer unfreezes and I can use it again.  And it only happens when I have this site open. *




I've seen that happen with IE in Mac OS 9 and in _Classic_ with any site. Clock ticks past 12:00 and system freezes for a few minutes and then is just fine. I've had three calls about this on clients systems in the last couple years. 

Basically, I tell them to either ride it out _or_ force quit and restart IE. I still have no idea why it happen though (indexing of some sort maybe??).


----------



## edX (Oct 1, 2003)

the second one is probably the nightly backups.


----------



## bobw (Oct 1, 2003)

That's MS looking at your system.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 1, 2003)

Ed is wise. 

We are running nightly backups then. For the few minutes it takes to backup the sql server, we shut it all down. 

We only started doing this after our tape drive failure. It's in for repairs. Once it returns we won't need to stop services since our normal backup software allows backup of live databases.


----------



## Arden (Oct 1, 2003)

MS is looking at my system???  How did they even get in?

Thanks for the info, though.  At what exact times do you run the backup, so I know not to post during those minutes?


----------



## ScottW (Oct 1, 2003)

You won't be able to post, the webserver is shut down. If the site is up, you can post all your want.


----------



## Arden (Oct 1, 2003)

Obviously.  I meant at what times do you have the server shut down so I know not to try to post, only to fail with a connection failure.


> *If the site is up, you can post all your want.*


 Hehe, I've gotten in trouble for that.


----------



## edX (Oct 2, 2003)

arden - check your original post. what time were you noticing this problem?


----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh, about 1:25 in the morning, my time (probably 2 or 3 Scott's time).  It seems to last for maybe 5 minutes... is this correct?


----------



## edX (Oct 2, 2003)

you tell me, you reported it. i mean, i'm pretty sure the name of this thread is "why the 1 am connnection failure?". right?

the point is that when you recognise it happening, just relax (you now know what it is) and be patient. the site will return in a few minutes. i'm sure you can find some way to fill that time. if this is being done manually, scott isn't going to come on here every nite and announce that he's getting ready to do it. it's a trivial down time. accept it until the normal backup is repaired.


----------

